# Rifle-toting DEA agents raid marijuana store



## FruityBud (Jul 30, 2008)

ORANGE*--*A medical marijuana dispensary in the middle of a legal battle with the city of Orange was raided again by federal agents.

Nature's Wellness Collective owner Bob Adams said the dispensary was raided by approximately 14 DEA agents armed with assault rifles and accompanied by members of the Orange Police Department just after 1 p.m. Tuesday. Adams said agents took all of his medicinal marijuana supply, money from the store's register and ATM machine, computers, cameras, smoking pipes and his city-issued business license and detained him and his three employees.

Nature's Wellness -- at 830 E. Lincoln Avenue -- was first raided by agents from the Drug Enforcement Agency and Orange police officers in March. Adams said the latest raid was much the same.

Frank Urbano, a worker in a store in the same shopping center, said the agents came in three cars, including a Mercedes Benz. "The Mercedes backed in really fast," Urbano said. "They got out with their helmets and guns and started flying."

Kamis Day, another employee, spoke from his cell phone from a holding cell in Santa Ana: "They kicked in the door, smashed everything, handcuffed me and threw me in the back of the car. They didn't read me my rights."

Adams, Day and the other employees were released after about two hours and said they were not charged.

Adams said he was frustrated because he just wants to help people. "I'm trying to do this for the right reasons and the right way," Adams said. "The last thing I want to be is a detriment to the community. I'm trying to help."

The raid comes on the heels of a July 3 decision by a Superior Court judge denying the city's motion to dismiss a suit filed by Nature's Wellness  the first step in the dispensary being allowed to remain open.

Adams said he would consult with his lawyer to determine what's next, but vowed to continue his battle.

"I'm going to lean on my family and I'm going to pay my employees," Adams said. "I'm going to keep trying to help people. I still say this is the best thing that I've ever done."

Sgt. Dan Adams of the Orange Police Dept. said members of his department were only observing Tuesday.

"We went there because it was in our city," Adams said. "It's the DEA's investigation."

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/59vyue*


----------

